# Sole Proprietorship - Living in a Commercial Bldg.



## frottola (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a friend who has just claimed personal and corporate bankruptcy and continue to operate the business as a sole proprietorship. He is going to rent a commercial building space with living quarters in it. There is no separate rent for the living quarters.

My question:

Since he is living where he works, how does he show rent on his bankruptcy forms and tax forms? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Frottola


----------

